# Manually Bootstrapping pkg(8) - Missing Packages



## NaN (Dec 29, 2020)

Hi. My first post here and a FreeBSD user since 3.0.

I've had to install FreeBSD at a location without Internet access. I manually bootstrapped pkg then updated the repository, all went fine. While at the office (where there is Internet), while I was burning the ISO, I was browsing through the packages on the ISO for this release (12.2) and noticed everything was there I needed for the install. Now I'm at the location with no Internet and want to install those packages, but they are not there.

For example, I need MySQL 8.0 but can only find 5.7. I also need PHP but there isn't a single PHP package in the All directory.

I'm very confused here. Can someone shed some light on what's happening? I must have done something wrong.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 30, 2020)

The ISOs only contain a _selection_ of packages. A DVD just isn't big enough to hold _all_ packages.



> This contains everything necessary to install the base FreeBSD operating system, the documentation, debugging distribution sets, and *a small set of pre-built packages aimed at getting a graphical workstation up and running*. It also supports booting into a "livefs" based rescue mode. This should be all you need if you can burn and use DVD-sized media.











						FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE Announcement
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## NaN (Dec 31, 2020)

Thanks for that.

The issue for me still exists, there is no internet where I need to install these packages and bootstrapping pkg as I've done has proven to be unstable.

Instead, I'm going to use Poudriere for this task. Before I go through all the work in setting it up, I'd like to make sure that what I'm expecting can actually be achieved with it.

1) Do I still need an internet connection to bootstrap pkg, or will the download client get it from the Poudriere server?
2) Can I build into the Poudriere server, a mix of packages and ports, or is Poudriere only for ports?

Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Dec 31, 2020)

NaN said:


> Do I still need an internet connection to bootstrap pkg, or will the download client get it from the Poudriere server?


If you configure a custom repository (in /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos) _before_ you bootstrap it will get fetched from your custom repository. I would recommend disabling the FreeBSD repositories and install everything you need from your custom repository. That will prevent weird mismatches and dependency issues if you build your own using different options and settings.



NaN said:


> Can I build into the Poudriere server, a mix of packages and ports, or is Poudriere only for ports?


It builds from ports only. If you only build for one "flavor" of FreeBSD (version, architecture, etc) you might want to check out ports-mgmt/synth first. I personally like ports-mgmt/poudriere but I build my repositories for various versions and with different options (I have specific 'server' and 'desktop' repositories for example).


----------



## NaN (Jan 3, 2021)

Thank you, SirDice. I've built a repository using synth, thank you for that.


----------

